# Fishing from Jetski?



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Just picked up a 2012 Seadoo GTI 130SE and was thinking about outfitting it to do a little fishing @ around 1-10 miles out I've done this from a Kayak/Paddleboard but just wanting to challenge myself a little, So just wondering if anyone here fishes from there ski? Also have any pictures of your setup if so?


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I do :thumbup:
And it is way WAY FUN !!!!!!:thumbup:
We have caught Kings, Spanish, reds and big ol trout. 
We will be in the pass again next weekend


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

How do you have your ski rigged?


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Check this site. I went to Elementary school with him in Iran. He's got some awesome tips and runs 70+ miles offshore. Http://www.jetskibrian.com


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

my home made rig looks like this


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

I think the livewell goes under the hood.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Not on mine. The charcoal, tackle and some snacks go under the hood.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool thanks guys! I've found an old pier cart that I'm going to cut the wheels off of and tig weld some rodholders onto now that I got an idea for mounting it. I would like to make a trip out to the Liberty Ship or some reef not to far out to catch some snapper for it this season.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

Jet fishin said:


> Not on mine. The charcoal, tackle and some snacks go under the hood.


My bad....baitwell under the seat...bait net looped around drivers neck


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

scupper said:


> My bad....baitwell under the seat...bait net looped around drivers neck


:001_huh::no::blink:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Was that king cut to fit in the cooler?


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Yes, we had to cut it in half to fit in the cooler . The funny part is I was making ceviche with a fresh Spainsh and decided to drop a half a Spanish on a duster. I thought I had snagged the buoy but it was that king you see In the picture. There was a Cabo trolling that came up and watched us catch it. The Penn was screaming.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jet fishin said:


> Yes, we had to cut it in half to fit in the cooler . The funny part is I was making ceviche with a fresh Spainsh and decided to drop a half a Spanish on a duster. I thought I had snagged the buoy but it was that king you see In the picture. There was a Cabo trolling that came up and watched us catch it. The Penn was screaming.


Just FYI, that will get you a ticket. I would let it hang out next time.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Yes sir your right you can get a ticket for cutting them before you reach the ramp As you can see we were at our destination. We cut it then placed it in the cooler to pull the ski. Then realized we needed a picture. We did not cut it untill we made landfall.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Check this guy out. He's very well known in Tidewater, VA and have seen him on the water many times. He's also on Tidal Fish.

http://jetskibrian.com/#awp::


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

appleguy said:


> Just picked up a 2012 Seadoo GTI 130SE and was thinking about outfitting it to do a little fishing @ around 1-10 miles out I've done this from a Kayak/Paddleboard but just wanting to challenge myself a little, So just wondering if anyone here fishes from there ski? Also have any pictures of your setup if so?


Im pretty sure you are my neighbor :thumbsup:


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

DAWGONIT said:


> Check this guy out. He's very well known in Tidewater, VA and have seen him on the water many times. He's also on Tidal Fish.
> 
> http://jetskibrian.com/#awp::


That's one heck of a setup


----------

